# Classical music currently listening on vynil LP 33'', 45'', 78''



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I started this trend for audiophile, nostalgical listener of LP old Lps.
So keep this trend alive please.

Right now im listening to Music From the chapel of Carles V 
work by :Nicolas Gombert, Thomas Crécquillon, 
Arnolt Schlick(dont know this composer so far)

The ensemble vocal is from Roger Blanchard(france) and it featured Organ work of Pierre Froidebise.the release date unknow could be 65-70 perriod.

what a marveleous album, tasty LP. :tiphat:


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Deprofundis, we have a thread for that:

Current listening on vinyl


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

sorry i did not seen it, my apology to the one who started this trend i did not want this person , to lack respect over.


----------

